# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Версия 1С Бух 3.0.100.23 (сентябрь 2021) а УПД старые.

## eliceyka

Добрый день, есть 1С бухгалтерия Проф 3.0.100.23, версия сентября 2021, а формы почему-то УПД и Счетфактуры печатает до сих пор стаыре, где всего 11 колонок вместо 13, подскажите, почему так? Нужно формы отдельно где-то заливать? Я думал обновляю конфигурацию и формы обновятся. Help :eek: Гуру, помогайте, не могу понять что не так.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, есть 1С бухгалтерия Проф 3.0.100.23, версия сентября 2021, а формы почему-то УПД и Счетфактуры печатает до сих пор стаыре, где всего 11 колонок вместо 13, подскажите, почему так? Нужно формы отдельно где-то заливать? Я думал обновляю конфигурацию и формы обновятся. Help :eek: Гуру, помогайте, не могу понять что не так.


В постановлении так и написано: для непрослеживаемого товара колонки 12-13 не формируются.

----------

